# Need homes



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I just received this post from graperescue. we have 2 puppies we just got, one has parvo but is getting better and beamer (on website) has just been found to have a very aggressive form of cancer. med bills are growing and fosters are busy, so they said to crosspost. there are two goldens and other adorable dogs. Help if you can.*
http://masoncounty.petfinder.com


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are both beautiful. I hope someone can save them.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> I just received this post from graperescue. we have 2 puppies we just got, one has parvo but is getting better and beamer (on website) has just been found to have a very aggressive form of cancer. med bills are growing and fosters are busy, so they said to crosspost. there are two goldens and other adorable dogs. Help if you can.*
> http://masoncounty.petfinder.com


 
Thanks for cross posting this Beth. :wave:


----------

